# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2014 >  >  مريخ السودان بطل سيكافا ( ) vs الأمل عطبرة(  )

## KING1

*يتجدد صراع الدوري الممتاز بمباراة المريخ بام درمان امام الامل وذلك قبل التوجه لمباراة الصقور امام نيجيريا في تصفيات افريقيا , المريخ يدخل مباراة اليوم بملعبه مساء لمسح الصورة التي خلفتها مواجه الاسود لتحقيق الفوز و القفز الى المركز 57 و تقليص الفارق مع الند التقليدي الهلال الذي ينازل النيل وله 58 نقطة و سيعود المريخ لملعبه بعد رحلتين لكوستي و كادوقليى و يتوقع ان يحظي بدعم جماهيري من انصاره في الخرطوم اما الامل فله 26 نقطة وهو ما يعطي مباراة اليوم اثارة حقيقية وكذلك يسعي المريخ لثأر من النتيجة التي خرجت بها مباراة عطبرة.
*

----------


## علي ابراهيم الجنيد

*كﻻم صحيح . اين بوست المباراة .
                        	*

----------


## KING1

*شكل الناس معيدة  لسه 
كل عام وانت بخير ودالجنيد
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*طيب مانعتمد ده بوست المباراة ياكينق رايك شنو ؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## KING1

*راحتكم بس يا كسلاوي وحاول تغير العنوان 
كل عام وانت بخير 

وبالتوفيق ان شاءالله
                        	*

----------


## red_yellow

*اهم شئ شماشيرو يكون برا النقل
*

----------


## على الصغير

*البطن طامه
*

----------


## على الصغير

*سيحاول فريق الزعيم وهو يستضيف الأمل مساء اليوم بأم درمان تفادي التعثر والإنزلاق مجدداً لأن سباق اللحظات الأخيرة لا يحتمل تكرار التعادل المرير الذي تجرعه أمام مضيفه هلال كادقلي يوم الأربعاء الماضي وهو التعادل الذي منح الهلال فرصة إستعادة الصدارة بعد تغلبه على الخرطوم الشرس 2-0 في مساء نفس اليوم. ورفع المريخ رصيده إلى 54 نقطة ولديه مباراة مؤجلة ما يجعل فارق النقاط نقطة واحدة حال إستمرار الفريقين في طريق الفوز إلى حين مواجتهما النهائية في ختام البطولة نوفمبر القادم. وعانى المريخ من ضربات موجعة في صفوف الفريق حيث فقد لاعبين أمثال الظهير الأيمن بله جابر ولاعب الوسط علاء الدين يوسف إلى جانب سفر المهاجم المالي وهداف الفريق والدوري مامادو تراوري إلى بلده ماليي بدون إذن من مجلس الإدارة ليلجأ المدير الفني برهان ومعاونه محسن سيد إلى الفريق الرديف فاشرك في مباريات الفريق الأخيرة الظهير محمد شمس الفلاح وصانع الألعاب إبراهومة, ويملك الثنائي حلولاً جيدة حتى الآن إضافة إلى اللاعب الجوكر المصري أيمن سعيد الذي يلعب في الوسط المدافع وعلى الظهير الأيمن.

التشكيل المتوقع :.

. ويتوقع أن يدفع المريخ في المباراة بالإوغندي جمال سالم في المرمى ورباعي الدفاع بخيت خميس وباسكال واوا العاجي, ضفر ومحمد شمس الفلاح في الدفاع, أمير كمال وأيمن سعيد في الوسط المدافع, وفي صناع اللعب والهجوم مجدي عبد اللطيف وراجي عبد العاط وبراهومة والكيني ألن وانجا.

أما فريق الأمل فأنه موقفه في الترتيب يجعل من المباراة صعبة على المريخ ، فالفريق من المهددين بلعب مباراتي ملحق البقاء مع ثالث القسم الثانس فهو يحتل الآن الترتيب الثامن برصيد 26 نقطة ، وقد أنعش آماله وهو يحقق الفوز في آخر مباراة لعبها أمام الخرطومالوطني حيث كسبها بنتيجة 2-1 لذا سيقاتل الفريق بشراسة للخروج بنتيجة إيجابية ، ويعول الفريق كثيراً على حارس مرماه مرتضى وقائده وهدافه الطاهر حماد
*

----------


## ابو همام

*اعتمدناه بوست  المباراة
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*اعتمد،،
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*انا راااااااجل،،،
رجالة شديدة،،،
من هسى حاجز مباراة الهلال،،
وكان ما عاجبكم الاتنين،،
ونتيجتهم باذن الله فى جيبى،،،
المهم هم يعدوا المباريات الفى الطريق،،
ههههههع

*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد محمد عوض
					

انا راااااااجل،،،
رجالة شديدة،،،
من هسى حاجز مباراة الهلال،،
وكان ما عاجبكم الاتنين،،
ونتيجتهم باذن الله فى جيبى،،،
المهم هم يعدوا المباريات الفى الطريق،،
ههههههع




الله يديك العافية دكتورنا يا الفال الحسن
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*اللهم انصر المريخ نصراً مؤزراً
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم خليفة
					

الله يديك العافية دكتورنا يا الفال الحسن



أبشر يا منعم،،
ان مجرب غتيس حجرهم،،
ساعدتنا انتو بالصور بس،،
بجيبو ليك حى،،
هههههههها
                        	*

----------


## ابو همام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد محمد عوض
					

انا راااااااجل،،،
رجالة شديدة،،،
من هسى حاجز مباراة الهلال،،




وكان ما عاجبكم الاتنين،،
ونتيجتهم باذن الله فى جيبى،،،
المهم هم يعدوا المباريات الفى الطريق،،
ههههههع




الهليل عندنا معاه مباريتين  اختار  واحده فيهم الكاس ام الدورى
                        	*

----------


## hafezZAREEF

*كل كل سنة و انتو طيبين اللهم انصر المريخ في هذه الايام المباركات يا رب
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابو همام
					

الهليل عندنا معاه مباريتين  اختار  واحده فيهم الكاس ام الدورى



ادونى ليهم الاتنين،
ولن تخسروا باذن الله،
وانت لو عاوز فيها واحدة،
شيل ساى يا حبة،،
لكن اركز 
ههههههههها

*

----------


## kampbell

*كل عام و انتم بخير 

بالتوفيق للمريخ اليوم
                        	*

----------


## golden

*كل عام و انتم بخير 
*

----------


## عصام طه

*يارب ياكريم انصر المريخ وذيق الامل ويلات الاعصار الاحمر
                        	*

----------


## عقرب المدينة

*بالتوفيق
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*اللهم انصر المريخ نصراً مؤزراً
*

----------


## yassirali66

*اللهم انصر المريخ نصراً مؤزراً
*

----------


## yassirali66

*الأعضاء الذين يشاهدون هذا الموضوع 			 				الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 8 (7 من الأعضاء و 1 زائر)

yassirali66,اللورد..عبدالباسط حمزة,انور عبدون,بكرى النورمحمدخير,majdi,عبد المنعم خليفة+,عصام طه
*

----------


## عقرب المدينة

*شمس الفلاح وابرهومه منذ البدايه بالتوفيق ليهم
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*ركنية للمريخ تخرج ركلة مرمى
                        	*

----------


## بدوي الشريف

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 15 (15 من الأعضاء و 0 زائر)

بدوي الشريف,Abuheba,محمد سلماوي,مريخابى واعتز,اللورد..عبدالباسط حمزة,انور عبدون,ابو دعاء,eabuali,بكرى النورمحمدخير,majdi,mub25,رامي علي,علي ابراهيم الجنيد+,عبد المنعم خليفة,فراس الشفيع
دعواتكم
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*ركنية للأمل
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*ضاعت،،
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*اللهم يا ناصر يا معين تنصر المريخ نصراً مبين
*

----------


## بدوي الشريف

*ركنية للامل
                        	*

----------


## maxx48

*هجمة خطيرة للأمل يحولها جمال  ركنية..عشرة دقايق نتيجة تعادلية
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*التعادل بدون اهداف حتى الدقيقة الخامسة
                        	*

----------


## حسن بشير

*اللهم انصر المريخ
                        	*

----------


## بدوي الشريف

*رابط اذاعة ام درمان 
http://www.sudanradio.info/media/
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*ركلة جزاء للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## maxx48

*ركلة جزاء مريخية
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*ضربة جزاء
                        	*

----------


## maxx48

*يااااااارب
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*قووووووووووووووون
الهدف الاول للمريخ 
أيمن سعيد
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*ايمن سعيد والهدف الاول
                        	*

----------


## بدوي الشريف

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 23 (23 من الأعضاء و 0 زائر)

بدوي الشريف,Abuheba,محمد سلماوي,محمد زين العابدين,مريخابى واعتز,azzreem,اللورد..عبدالباسط حمزة,ابو دعاء,احمد محمد عوض,بله بلال,eabuali,golden,حسن بشير,Jimmy_Doe,kampbell,maxx48,mub25,nazaros,رامي علي,زين العابدين عبدالله,عمار عزالدين إبراهيم,علي ابراهيم الجنيد+,عبد المنعم خليفة
دعوااااااتكم ركلة الجزاء هدف


*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*الدقيقة  العاشرة
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*قوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*ايمن سعيد والهدف الأول للمريخ من ركلة جزاء
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*كده تمام،،
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*اللهم انصر المريخ نصراً مؤزراً
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*المذيع دا بطنو طامه مالو ؟؟؟
كتل الكوره من بدايتها
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*كرة للمريخ تصطدم بالقائم وتضيع فى الدقدقة ١٥
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*ركنية ثالثة للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*ربع ساعة والمريخ متقدم بهدف
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*اللهم زد وبارك
                        	*

----------


## استرلينى

*ربنا انصر المريخ
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*ركنية رابعة للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*بطاقة صفراء لأمير كمال
                        	*

----------


## بدوي الشريف

*نتمنى الثاني في نصف الساعة الاولى
                        	*

----------


## الحارث

*بالتوفيق للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## Mohamed Eisa

*الاذاعة قطعت !!!
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*٢٢دقيقة،
المريخ متقدم بهدف
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*اللهم اكرمنا بالثاني والثالث 
*

----------


## بدوي الشريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم خليفة
					

اللهم زد وبارك



اللهم امين يارب
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 38 (38 من الأعضاء و 0 زائر)

عبد المنعم خليفة,Abu - Khalid,نادرالداني+,adile alsjre,محمد زين العابدين,aladin73,ali sirag,مريخابى واعتز+,مريخي للابد,مصعب المقدم مضوي,Azmi shosh,azzreem,المريخ والتاريخ,الحارث,ابو دعاء,احمد محمد عوض+,استرلينى,dawzna,eabuali,بدوي الشريف,بكري الشفت,hafezZAREEF,حسن بشير,Jimmy_Doe,kampbell,majdi,maxx48+,Mohamed Eisa,mub25,nazaros,زيكو جموعي,redstar,red_yellow,عمار عزالدين إبراهيم,علي ابراهيم الجنيد+,عبدالله صديق,فراس الشفيع,ود الرياض
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*٢٥ دقيقة،
المريخ متقدم بهدف
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*إصابة بخيت خميس ويقوم بالسلامة،،،
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*نصف ساعة،
المريخ متقدم بهدف من ركلة جزاء نفذها أيمن سعيد
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*نصف ساعه والنتيجه هدف للمريخ 
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*ركنية ثانية للأمل فى المباراة
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*مافى اى بصمه تدريبيه للمريخ 
كوره بلا هويه
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*مخالفة للأمل على الناحية الغربية بالقرب من راية الكورنر
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*ضاعت،،،،
                        	*

----------


## dawzna

*اللهم انصر المريخ
                        	*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*منصورين إن شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*إصابة أيمن سعيد فى الدقيقة ٣٥
ويقوم بالسلامة،،،
والمريخ متقدم بهدف مقابل لا شىء للأمل
                        	*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*الحكم بدر الدين عبد القادر الله يستر
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*كرة قوية لوانغا تأخذ طريقها لخارج الملعب
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*تتوقف المنافسة بعد هذه المباراة لإتاحة الفرصة للمنتخب لمباراة نيجيريا يوم السبت القادم،
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*اللهم انصر المنتخب،،،
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*ثلاث دقائق وقت بدل ضائع
                        	*

----------


## Jamal Balal

*أمير كمال موقفو شنو  من البطاقات يا شباب ؟ 
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*انتهاء الشوط الاول بتقدم المريخ بهدف من ضربة جزاء احرزه أيمن سعيد
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*شوط متوسط للمريخ،،
والمهم النتيجة ،،
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*نهاية الشوط الاول بهدف ايمن سعيد من ركلة جزاء
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*يجب حسم المباراة منذ بداية الشوط الثانى،
حتى نتفادى الحسابات والمفاجآت ،،
اللهم انصر المريخ
                        	*

----------


## mub25

*ماذا حدث للمريخ:
اداء سيئ
باصين وراء بعض صح ما فى
غير الحارس والدفاع القدام كله منتهي
نجوم كبار باصاتهم كلها غلط فيصل موسي راجي الباشا وابراهومة حتى المصري بقي زيهم
                        	*

----------


## maxx48

*نهاية الشوط الأول
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 35 (35 من الأعضاء و 0 زائر)

ابراهيم عطية بابكر,Abdelrahman Abdelmageed+,Abu - Khalid,محمد سلماوي,محمد زين العابدين,ali sirag,مريخابى واعتز,معتز فضل الله كرار,azzreem,الأستاذ معتصم,الصادق عبد الوهاب,ابو دعاء,احمد محمد عوض,احمد الحلفاوى,اسماعيل,dawzna,dema,بله بلال,بدوي الشريف,habashi,hass6666,majdi,majedsiddig,maxx48+,Mohamed Eisa,monzir ana,Muhammed,nazaros,redstar,red_yellow,riyad saad,علي ابراهيم الجنيد,عبد المنعم خليفة,عصام طه,ود الرياض


*

----------


## yassirali66

*لذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 37 (37 من الأعضاء و 0 زائر) 				
yassirali66,Abdelrahman Abdelmageed,Abu - Khalid,محمد سلماوي,محمد زين العابدين,ali sirag,مريخابى واعتز+,مصعب المقدم مضوي,azzreem,الصادق عبد الوهاب,انور عبدون,ابراهيم عطية بابكر,ابو دعاء,احمد الحلفاوى,اسماعيل,dawzna,بله بلال,habashi,hass6666,حسن بشير,majdi,majedsiddig,maxx48,Mohamed Eisa,monzir ana,Muhammed,nazaros,redstar,red_yellow,عمار عزالدين إبراهيم,علي ابراهيم الجنيد,عادل الناصر,عبد المنعم خليفة+,عصام طه,wadalhaja,ود الرياض,ودالطاهر
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*لو كنت مكان المدرب لاخرجت فيصل موسى وادخلت احمد ابكر وتحويل ابراهومه لخانته 
الاساسيه كصانع لعب خلف المهاجمين 
وظيفة الارتكاز جديده على ابراهومه ولا تناسب امكانياته
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*بداية الشوط الثانى
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*بداية الشوط الثانى 
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*اللهم انصر المريخ فى هذه المباراة
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*اللهم انصر المريخ
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*ابراهومة أتيحت له فرصة،
وعليه استغلالها،،
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*المباراه دي بالذاااااااااااااااااااات.........
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*اللهم أكرمنا بالهدف الثاني والثالث بقدرتك تجلت عظمتك
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*٥دقايق ،
والمريخ متقدم بهدف
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة yassirali66
					

المباراه دي بالذاااااااااااااااااااات.........




*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*مباراة ميتة،،
الناس دى ضربوا الشربوت،،
والسبب ياسر66
اكبر مروج للشربوت،،
واللعيبة ما صدقوا،،
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*ركنية للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد محمد عوض
					

مباراة ميتة،،
الناس دى ضربوا الشربوت،،
والسبب ياسر66
اكبر مروج للشربوت،،
واللعيبة ما صدقوا،،




*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*يا رب هدف مريخ تطمئن به قلوبنا
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*مساء الخير يا صفوة 

ربنا ينصر المريخ
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*ربع ساعة،
والمريخ متقدم بهدف
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نادرالداني
					

مساء الخير يا صفوة 

ربنا ينصر المريخ



مساء الورد يا أستاذ ،،
عاوزين تحليل سماعى فى عهد الإذاعة فى القرن الواحد وعشرين،،
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*تكلم الناس عن اتاحة الفرصة للعديد من الشباب واهمهم محمد شمس الفلاح وابراهومة وهاهما الان يشاركان فماذا حدث للمريخ ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


واضح من نتيجة اللقاء حتى الان ان الوضع ظل كما هو 

هدف وحيد يجعل الصفوة تضع يديها على قلوبها حتى نهاية اللقاء 

يبدو ان هناك مشكلة فنية في المريخ خاصة في وسط الملعب 

ياريت لو كانت المباراة منقولة على الاقل كنا اقتنعنا 

المهم الكبار يجب ان يتحركوا وهنا اقصد الباشا فيصل موسى وايمن سعيد وباسكال عن طريق الحلول الفردية 

الحلول الفردية هي الحل الوحيد
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*فيصل موسى لاعب لم يستفد من الفرص العديدة التى أتيحت له فى المريخ
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*مساء الخير نادر الداني
منور يا حبيب
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*وين التغييرات يابرهان راجى انتهى رسمى وفيصل موسى خارج الخدمه  
وبخيت خميس اصبح نشازيلعب للخصم اكتر من لعبو لزملاؤو
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*هذا ما قلناه،
ان المشكلة ليست فى الجهاز الفنى بقدر ما هى مسئولية اللاعبين،،،
الكل أتيحت له الفرصة،،
ونحن نتفرج!!!!!!
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*المريخ يحتاج لصانع ألعاب !!!!
قضى الامر،،،
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*برهان اثبت انه ليس فى قامة المريخ اطلاقا حليلك يا ابراهومه وياجبره  امانه ما كتلنا فيك
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*البحث عن صانع ألعاب أفريقي متميز فقط،
هو كل ما نحتاجه فى التسجيلات القادمة،،
لا يوجد ممول للهجوم حاليا،،
كل الكرات محصورة فى وسط الملعب،،،
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم خليفة
					

مساء الخير نادر الداني
منور يا حبيب



المنبر منور بكم دوما اخي عبد المنعم
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*٢٥دقيقة،
خروج احمد الباشا،
ودخول عبدو جابر
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد محمد عوض
					

البحث عن صانع ألعاب أفريقي متميز فقط،
هو كل ما نحتاجه فى التسجيلات القادمة،،
لا يوجد ممول للهجوم حاليا،،
كل الكرات محصورة فى وسط الملعب،،،



مطلب وجيه جدا وموضوعي ونحتاج ايضا الى قلب دفاع لان البطولة الافريقية لا يمكن المشاركة فيها بامير كمال او ضفر او مالك فلقد جربنا كثيرا امثالهم
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*السوال،
من الذى يمول؟
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*خروج الباشا ودخول عبده جابر
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*اللهم انصر المريخ
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نادرالداني
					

مطلب وجيه جدا وموضوعي ونحتاج ايضا الى قلب دفاع لان البطولة الافريقية لا يمكن المشاركة فيها بامير كمال او ضفر او مالك فلقد جربنا كثيرا امثالهم



نعم يا أستاذ نادر،،
نحتاج تسجيلات انتقائية ،،
                        	*

----------


## الأستاذ معتصم

*??????????????????????????????????????????????????  ??????????????????????????????????????????????????  ??????????????????????????????????????????????????  ??????????????????????????????????????????????????  ??????????????????????????????/
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*ركنية سادسة للمريخ فى المباراة،،
ولا فايدة،،،
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*ركنية سابعة للمريخ
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*ركنية سابعة للمريخ،،،
ولا نستفيد بعد نصف ساعة لعب،،،
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*نخشى من المفاجآت ،،
وربنا يستر،،،
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*يلا يا شباب،،
همتكم ودعواتكم،،،،
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*الأمل هزم من الهلال ثلاثة لصفر فى ملعبه
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*يحرز المريخ هدف ثم يعمل دوما للحفاظ عليه وهذه مشكلة كبيرة لان احساس اللاعبين هذا ينعكس في كل المباريات الاخرى لو نجحوا مرة ومرتين في الحفاظ على الهدف الوحيد فانهم يكررون ذات الامر في بقية المباريات وهذا ما حدث في المباريات الاخيرة .
ممارسة الضغط بصورة كبيرة على الخصم تجعل من المريخ مصدر قوة ولكن للاسف لاعبوا المريخ يقل اداؤهم في حالة احراز هدف عكس ما هو متوقع بحيث يجب ان يتحسن المردود البدني والمهاري والنفسي او المعنوي لدى اللاعبين ولكن للاسف في المباريات الاخيرة اصبح المريخ يسعى بقوة للحفاظ على هدفه الوحيد وفي ذات الوقت يعمل مناوشات قليلة لا تسمن ولا تغن من جوع .
هذه شئ مشاهد ومسموع في لاعبي المريخ ويجب على الجهاز الفني معالجة هذا الامر فمعظم الفرق التي لعب معها المريخ كان يجب الفوز عليها باكثر من هدف ولكن اين هي علة المريخ بالضبط لا احد يستطيع التكهن بذلك طالما ظللنا نسمع المريخ بدلا ان نراه في الملعب .
الان المريخ ينازل الامل ومنذ الدقيقة العاشرة يحرز هدف من ركلة جزاء ويعجز كلية عن تعزيز هدفه ليصبح هدف ضمان وامان للاعبين انفسهم اولا قبل ان يكون ضمانا للمرور بالثلاثة نقاط واطمئنان للجماهير الغفيرة التي تعشق المريخ .
على الجهاز الفني ان يبحث في الامر ويضع النقاط فوق الحروف ..
نتمنى الحفاظ على الهدف او تعزيزه على اقل تقدير ... ولكل مقام مقال ان شاء الله 
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*خروج فيصل موسى السلبى،
ودخول احمد أبكر ،،،

طيييييييييب،،،
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*خروج فيصل موسى ودخول احمد ابكر
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*محمد شمس الفلاح المدافع نجم المباراة كما يقول المذيع،
ماذا يعنى هذا؟؟؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*ونجم المباراة ابراهومة؟؟؟؟؟
ماذا فعل؟؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*ابراهومه نجما للمباراه
*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد محمد عوض
					

محمد شمس الفلاح المدافع نجم المباراة كما يقول المذيع،
ماذا يعنى هذا؟؟؟؟؟؟



يعنى بأنه قام بدوره الدفاعى والهجومى على أكمل وجه ، ويعنى بأن مستقبل المريخ فى الإعتماد على شبابه
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*بصراحة مستوى المريخ يغرى كل الفرق به،،
وعلى ملعبه!!!!!!
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابو دعاء
					

يعنى بأنه قام بدوره الدفاعى والهجومى على أكمل وجه ، ويعنى بأن مستقبل المريخ فى الإعتماد على شبابه



نعم،
لكنه يعنى أيضاً ان وسط المريخ فى الباى باى،،،
                        	*

----------


## ali sirag

*يا جماعة انتو بتنقلو من الاستاد ام الراديو؟!!!
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*٤٠دقيقة،
والمريخ متقدم بهدف،،
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*جمال سالم يخلص كرة خطيرة،،
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد محمد عوض
					

جمال سالم يخلص كرة خطيرة،،



اي هدف في هذا الوقت يصعب تعويضه الله يستر
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نادرالداني
					

اي هدف في هذا الوقت يصعب تعويضه الله يستر



اللهم اميييييين
                        	*

----------


## kampbell

*استر يارب و الله انا غلب قووون واحد دا اصلا ما بحبوا  يخاي يخليك عايش في اعصابك
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*٤٥ دقيقة انتهت
والمريخ متقدم بهدف
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*قووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  ووون
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*قووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*الهدف الثاني للمريخ
*

----------


## ود الرياض

*قووووووةون
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*قووووووووووووووووون
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*الليلة جيت داخل ملح
اها شايف المريخ مزنوق
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*عبدو جابر والهدف الثاني للمريخ
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*عبدو جابر
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*عبده جابر والهدف الثانى
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*عبدو جابر
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*قلت ليكم الحلول الفردية هي التي تخلص المريخ في مثل هذه المباريات
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*شفتوا كيف مع دخلتي الزعيم جاب قون
                        	*

----------


## ali sirag

*الصبر مفتاح الفرج
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*الحمد لله
                        	*

----------


## زين العابدين عبدالله

*الكورة كم
                        	*

----------


## على الصغير

*اخيرا عبده جابر جاب قوووون عقبال عنكبه
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*جات سليمة والحمد لله،،،
                        	*

----------


## عمر صالح

*عبدو  جابر  يحرز  هدفا  
سبحان  الله  يحيى العظام  وهى رميم
                        	*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*الحمد لله 2 للمريخ
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*قووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  ووووون
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*قووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو ووون





*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*قوووووووووووووون
                        	*

----------


## زين العابدين عبدالله

*اللهم لك الحمد والشكر
الله اكبر ولله الحمد0
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*عنكبة والهدف الثالث
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*برضه واضح انه من حل فردي عنكبة يضيف الهدف الثالث 
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*عنكبه والهدف الثالث
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*الهدف الثالث للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*محمد عبد المنعم عنكبة يكسر حاجز الصوم ويدخل الفورمة
*

----------


## mub25

*الله يهديك يا برهان عندك مهاجمين برة وتلعب لينا راجي مهاجم
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*مبروك للمريخ،
والقادم احلى،،،،،
                        	*

----------


## ود الرياض

*اهم مافي المباراة الدفع بالشباب ونعطيهم الفرصة محمدشمس الفلاح وابراهومة 
شوفي الان الهليل بقي يعتمد علي محمد عبدالرحمن بصورة كاملة وكل مباراةبيخرز هدف وبينغذهم
عبدو جابر وعنكبة لازم ياخدو فرصتهم بالكامل خصوصا في ظل عدم وجود المهاجم الاول بدلا عن التوليف الذي لايجدي نفعا
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*انتهاء المباراة بفوز المريخ ب 3 اهداف دون مقابل للامل
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*نهاية المباراة بفوز المريخ بثلاثة اهداف،
يرتفع المريخ الى ٥٧نقطة فى المركر الثانى
                        	*

----------


## زين العابدين عبدالله

*الحمد لله
                        	*

----------


## mub25

*ابراهومة وشمس الفلاح افضل لاعبين يؤكد ان لاعبي المريخ الكبار انتهوا خلاص
اين شيبون يا برهان شيبون ده شفته فى الموردة ولا يقل عن ارباهومة
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*انتهاء المباره بفوز المريخ بثلاثه اهداف دون مقابل
مبروك النتيجه وهاردلك الاداء الغير مقنع
*

----------


## dawzna

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة على الصغير
					

اخيرا عبده جابر جاب قوووون عقبال عنكبه



بالله قول لينا عقبال الاميرة الافريقية في قلعة الكوؤس الحمراء
                        	*

----------


## بدوي الشريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة على الصغير
					

اخيرا عبده جابر جاب قوووون عقبال عنكبه



شيخ علي بركااااااااااااتك اهو عنكبه جاء في الموعد
                        	*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة على الصغير
					

اخيرا عبده جابر جاب قوووون عقبال عنكبه



وتم له بحمد الله العقبال
*

----------


## الحارث

*الحمد  لله والف مبرووووووووك
                        	*

----------


## kampbell

*مبروك و يجب ان يجد اللاعبين كامل الفرصه و الابتعاد عن التاليف من الجهاز الفني
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 51 (51 من الأعضاء و 0 زائر)

ابراهيم عطية بابكر,Abdelrahman Abdelmageed+,Abu - Khalid,نادرالداني,محمد سلماوي,محمد زين العابدين,ali sirag,مريخابى واعتز,مريخي للابد,مصعب المقدم مضوي,الحارث,اهيجو,الصادق عبد الوهاب,الوليد سعيد مصطفى,انور عبدون,ابو دعاء,ابواسراء,ايمن الطاهر,احمد محمد عوض,احمد الحلفاوى,dawzna,بله بلال,باجيو,بشارة,farandakas,habashi,جلال الزبير,kampbell,majedsiddig,mozamel1,mub25,Muhammed,nazaros,رامي علي,زين العابدين عبدالله,redstar,riyad saad,sharif74,عمار عزالدين إبراهيم,على الصغير,علي ابراهيم الجنيد,عمر صالح,عادل الناصر,عبد المنعم خليفة,عبدالمحسن,عبدالسلام محمد,عصام طه,فراس الشفيع,ود البقعة,ود الرياض,ودالبورت
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*زمان المريخ كان يستعمل عدة حلول في حالة عدم تطبيق الخطط في الوصول الى مرمى الخصم 

فكان الحل الفردي هو افضل شئ بالنسبة للاعبين 

فمثلا ابراهومة كان ملك الحلول الفردية فكان يرمى رمية التماس بصورة محفوظة للاعبي المريخ حيث يستقبلها فيصل العجب براسه الى الخلف ليسقطها ثم يقوم احد المهاجمين بركلها داخل المرمى 

هذه كانت احد الحلول الفردية التي كان المريخ يستعملها 

كما كان يستعمل الدحيش ايضا الحل الفردي بمراقبة المدافعين وقطع الكرة منهم واستغلال الاخطاء الدفاعية القاتلة ليحرز عن طريقها اهدافه المميزة 

كما كان فيصل العجب يستغل مهاراته العالية ايضا في احراز الاهداف الرأسية الجميلة وايضا بالرجل من اصعب المواقع 

كما كان عبد المجيد جعفر ايضا يستعمل الراس ولكن كان هناك من يعكس الكرة كذلك كان سانتو رفاعة يستعمل راسه في احراز الاهداف من عدة مواقع حتى وانا كانت الكرة معكوسة من دائرة السنتر
                        	*

----------


## ود الرياض

*كلام سليم ياموب 25 اهم شي مشاركة الشباب في باقي المباريات وقد كانو في الموعد واكيد سيكونون افضل من المولفين 
نسمع راي واخونا نادر الداني وبقية الشباب
                        	*

----------


## على الصغير

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نادرالداني
					

يحرز المريخ هدف ثم يعمل دوما للحفاظ عليه وهذه مشكلة كبيرة لان احساس اللاعبين هذا ينعكس في كل المباريات الاخرى لو نجحوا مرة ومرتين في الحفاظ على الهدف الوحيد فانهم يكررون ذات الامر في بقية المباريات وهذا ما حدث في المباريات الاخيرة .




هذا تفكير الفرق الصغيره عندما تلعب مع الفرق الكبيره
برهان ومحسن حولا المريخ الى فريق صغير 
بنفس تفكير ولعب الاهلى عطبره ومريخ الفاشر مع الفرق الكبيره 
ربنا يفكنا 
اخر فرصه لهم مباراه كاس السودان وعلى مجلس الاداره التفكير فى البديل


*

----------


## محمد زين العابدين

*الحمد لله
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود الرياض
					

كلام سليم ياموب 25 اهم شي مشاركة الشباب في باقي المباريات وقد كانو في الموعد واكيد سيكونون افضل من المولفين 
نسمع راي واخونا نادر الداني وبقية الشباب



سنقول راينا ان شاء الله في الشباب شكرا اخي ود الرياض
                        	*

----------


## بدوي الشريف

*الف الف مبروك وعقبال البطولة ان شاء الله 
راي لا فائدة من عبدو وعنكبة وان احرزو سوبر هاتريك
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود الرياض
					

كلام سليم ياموب 25 اهم شي مشاركة الشباب في باقي المباريات وقد كانو في الموعد واكيد سيكونون افضل من المولفين 
نسمع راي واخونا نادر الداني وبقية الشباب



مشاركة الشباب مهمة للغاية لكن الدفع بهم في مباريات مهمة ومصيرية هو امر في غاية الخطورة فقد يدمر اللاعب اذا لم ينجح في الامتحان الصعب وقد يرفع شأنه لانه في النهاية الدفع بنجم صغير يفتقد الخبرة هو سلاح ذو حدين لكن في حالة اخفاق النجم يجب الا نحمله المسئولية .
مشاركة الشباب تكون بالتدرج وفي المباريات السهلة وليست الصعبة والمصيرية بل الصحيح ان يتم الدفع بهم بعد ان يضمن الفريق نتيجة المباراة وليست بتحميلهم مسؤلية المباراة والفوز فيها واضرب لكم مثالا لو ان ولدك معك في الطريق وهو صغير لم يبلغ السن القانونية التي تخوله بسياقة السيارة واحتجت فعلا له في موقف من المواقف ان يقود السيارة لاي سبب من الاسباب فان الدفع به مجازفة كبيرة ويمكن ان يقود بتهور ويخفق وبالتالي يؤدي بحياة الركاب ولكن لو انك اعطيته الفرصة مراراً لتعلم قيادة السيارة في مناطق مفتوحة ثم تدرجت في تعليمه للشوارع الجانبية ثم الشوارع الرئيسية في المدينة فانك سوف تعتمد عليه في المواقف الصعبة وتعطيه مفتاح السيارة للقيادة في اي وقت ترغب فيه .
هنا اقول بان ابراهومة لاعب قوي وجيد ونعول عليه كثيرا في قيادة المريخ في المستقبل ولكن للاسف عدم اعطائه الفرصة الكافية بالتدرج في المباريات بسبب عدم اداء المريخ الجيد ككل في المباريات الاخيرة ساهم بصورة كبيرة في الدفع به بصورة مباشرة في بعض المباريات لذا فانه يتحسس طريقه ولم يقدم كل ما عنده بسبب المشاركات المتقطعة والتي لا تجعل اللاعب يقدم كل ما عنده من فنيات ومهارات لكن ابراهومة حاليا يعتبر اللاعب الوحيد الذي يمكن الاعتماد عليه اما شمس الفلاح فعلى الجهاز الفني التدرج به بصورة مستمرة وهنا اعنى اعطائه الفرصة في كل المباريات ولكن بالتدرج من شوط الى شوطين وهكذا حتى يصبح لاعبا قويا ويقدم كل ما عنده مع عدم انقطاع ادائه عن المباريات .
*

----------


## ود الرياض

*اسمح لي اخي بدوي ان اختلف معك يجب
اعطا الفرصة للجميع حتي يتم التقييم العادل في نهاية الموسم وان تستطيع ادارة الاحلال والابدال بكل سهولة
خصوصا في ظل النقص الذي يعانيه الفريق في بعض الخانات 
قمنا بتوليف ايمن سعيد في الطرف الايمن مع العلم بوجود لاعب شاب متخصص فيه هذه الخانة وينتظر الفرصة المناسبة لينطلق وكذا الحال بالنسبة للمهاجمين في  رايي ان عنكبة وعبدو جابر  لم ياخذو فرصتهم الكاملة حتي الان واللاعب يحتاج الي وقت للتاقلم والتعود علي الفريق والدخول في جو المباريات
شخصيا اعتقد ان عنكبة يجب ان يمنح فرصة اكبر مع التوجيه السليم
بكري المدينة اصبح نجم الهلال الاول وهو وعنكبة نفس طريقة اللعب تقريبا
لكم مودتي
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*اللهم يا رب لا نسألك رد القضاء ولكنا نسألك العطف فينا 
هكذا وصل زعيم الكرة السودانية الى ان يفرح الانصار بالفوز على فريق مثل الامل ونحن الذين كنا نفوز بالدورى بدون هزيمة او تعادل 
هكذا اصبح الزعيم فى هذا الزمن الاغبر حملا وديعا امام كل من هب ودب من فرق الوسط والذيلية 
هكذا وفى هذا الزمان جعل الزعيم الانصار يبتهجون باحراز هدف فى شباك الامل ومن داخل القلعة وبضربة جزاء 




مبروكين ولكن بطعم مغاير لما تعودنا عليه والسبب ان الذى يحدث للزعيم هذه الايام لا يسر وليس له طعم
                        	*

----------


## kampbell

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بدوي الشريف
					

الف الف مبروك وعقبال البطولة ان شاء الله 
راي لا فائدة من عبدو وعنكبة وان احرزو سوبر هاتريك



اتمني يا شباب نبعد من هكذا اقوال  و اي لاعب يلبس الاحمر و الاصفر يجب ان يجد الدعم الكامل  وليس التحبيط  
مبروك الفوز  و عقبال  القادم من المباريات
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد الحلفاوى
					

اللهم يا رب لا نسألك رد القضاء ولكنا نسألك العطف فينا 
هكذا وصل زعيم الكرة السودانية الى ان يفرح الانصار بالفوز على فريق مثل الامل ونحن الذين كنا نفوز بالدورى بدون هزيمة او تعادل 
هكذا اصبح الزعيم فى هذا الزمن الاغبر حملا وديعا امام كل من هب ودب من فرق الوسط والذيلية 
هكذا وفى هذا الزمان جعل الزعيم الانصار يبتهجون باحراز هدف فى شباك الامل ومن داخل القلعة وبضربة جزاء 

مبروكين ولكن بطعم مغاير لما تعودنا عليه والسبب ان الذى يحدث للزعيم هذه الايام لا يسر وليس له طعم





هكذا نحن اخي احمد الحلفاوي نفوز بالهدف والهدفين والثلاثة وايضا لا نفرح ونظل ننقد في الفريق رغم انه حقق الفوز 
للاسف الاعلام المريخي بدلا من تشريح المشكلة الاساسية بدون تكسير المجاديف فانه يعمل على زرع عدم الثقة في الجمهور والاخطر من ذلك ان عدم الثقة تنتقل مباشرة للاعبي الفريق 
كلما ينتصر المريخ نعمل على تكسير مجاديف اللاعبين ووصفهم وتوبيخهمم والصراخ في الوجه رغم الانتصار هو ديدن الجمهور المريخ الذي لا يرض مهما كان الوضع 
كلامك صحيح اخي احمد لكن على الاعلام المريخي ان يهتم اكثر بالنقد الفني وتشريح المشكلة الفنية اكثر واعطائها الاهتمام الافضل حتى نحل المشكلة 

الان وقد وصلنا الى طرق ومنعطفات خطرة في الدوري علينا الوقوف مع الفريق يدا واحدة لان النقد الجارح لن يفيد في هذا التوقيت وهنا لا اقصدك اخي احمد بقدر ما اتكلم في ردي عليك

بصورة عامة .
                        	*

----------


## ود الرياض

*اتفق معك اخي نادر 
اعتقد ان الجهاز الفني كان مطالب بان يجهز البدايل وخصوصا الشباب وان تكون حاضرة مع انهم لعبو مباريات ودية كتيرة جدا
انت قلت كان يجب ادخال الشباب بالتدرج وعندما يكون الفريق منتصر ومرتاح للاسف خلال هذا الموسم كانت اغلب مباريات الفريق نفوز فيها بشق الانفس وفي اخر لحظات اامباريات او المحافظة علي هدف مبكر تم احرازة 
ولكن كان بالامكان الزج بهم في المباريات السهلة نسبيا في استادنا
ملاحظة مهمة
هذا الموسم افتقدنا اللاعب السوبر القادر علي تغيير النتيجة في اي لحظة ماعدا بعض اشراقات رمضان عحب
الباشا ليس الباشا وكلنا يذكر الباشا ايام البدري ياسلام وياحليلو
شكرا اخي نادر علي تشخيص مكان الدا بحرفية عالية قمة المتعة متابعة تحليلك
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*مبروك الثلاثة نقاط والثلاثة أهداف
*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم خليفة
					

مبروك الثلاثة نقاط والثلاثة أهداف




الاهداف خليهن اقرع النقاط
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*تخطي المريخ للامل في مباراة اليوم يعتبر مكسب كبير للصفوة واحراز عبده جابر وعنكبة لهدفين في الدقائق الاخيرة وهما البديلان الناجحان يعني ان التدريب في المريخ مازال بخير والحمد لله فالقراءة السليمة للمدرب هي التي جعلت المريخ ينتصر فدخول عبده جابر اعطى المريخ الفرصة لاحراز هدف الامان رغم تاخره ودخول عنكبة ايضا جعله يحرز هدف هو هدف مهم جدا لعنكبة الذي ظل حبيس الدكة لكل مباريات المريخ الماضية .

مشكلة اخرى واجهت المريخ ويجب ان نضعها في الاعتبار وهي مسالة ارهاق اللاعبين بالمباريات المرثونية واللعب بصورة متواصلة له سلبيات اهمها من الناحية الفنية عدم اتاحة الفرصة للجهاز الفني للوقوف على اخطاء اللاعبين ومعالجتها على ارض الواقع اثناء التمارين التي يؤديها الفريق لان الفريق لا يجد الوقت المتاح والمناسب جدا لتلافي الاخطاء وتبصير اللاعبين بما هو مطلوب منهم في المباريات القادمة الا بصورة شفهية لان ارهاق اللاعبين بالتمارين مع كثرة المباريات قد يضر الفريق وبالتالي نجد بان الجهاز الفني ربما يوجه اللاعبين شفاهة اكثر منه بصورة عملية وهذه نقطة يجب الالتفات اليها
*

----------


## ود الرياض

*اتفق معك اخي نادر 
اعتقد ان الجهاز الفني كان مطالب بان يجهز البدايل وخصوصا الشباب وان تكون حاضرة مع انهم لعبو مباريات ودية كتيرة جدا
انت قلت كان يجب ادخال الشباب بالتدرج وعندما يكون الفريق منتصر ومرتاح للاسف خلال هذا الموسم كانت اغلب مباريات الفريق نفوز فيها بشق الانفس وفي اخر لحظات اامباريات او المحافظة علي هدف مبكر تم احرازة 
ولكن كان بالامكان الزج بهم في المباريات السهلة نسبيا في استادنا
ملاحظة مهمة
هذا الموسم افتقدنا اللاعب السوبر القادر علي تغيير النتيجة في اي لحظة ماعدا بعض اشراقات رمضان عحب
الباشا ليس الباشا وكلنا يذكر الباشا ايام البدري ياسلام وياحليلو
شكرا اخي نادر علي تشخيص مكان الدا بحرفية عالية قمة المتعة متابعة تحليلك
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نادرالداني
					

تخطي المريخ للامل في مباراة اليوم يعتبر مكسب كبير للصفوة واحراز عبده جابر وعنكبة لهدفين في الدقائق الاخيرة وهما البديلان الناجحان يعني ان التدريب في المريخ مازال بخير والحمد لله فالقراءة السليمة للمدرب هي التي جعلت المريخ ينتصر فدخول بعده جابر اعطى المريخ الفرصة لاحراز هدف الامان رغم تاخره ودخول عنكبة ايضا جعله يحرز هدف هو هدف مهم جدا للاعب ظل حبيس الدكة لكل مباريات المريخ الماضية .

مشكلة اخرى واجهت المريخ ويجب ان نعضها في الاعتبار وهي مسالة ارهاق اللاعبين بالمباريات المرثونية واللعب بصورة متواصلة له سلبيات اهمها من الناحية الفنية عدم اتاحة الفرصة للجهاز الفني للوقوف على اخطاء اللاعبين ومعالجتها على ارض الواقع اثناء التمارين التي يؤديها الفريق لان الفريق لا يجد الوقت المتاح والمناسب جدا لتلافي الاخطاء وتبصير اللاعبين بما هو مطلوب منهم في المباريات القادمة الا بصورة شفهية لان ارهاق اللاعبين بالتمارين مع كثرة المباريات قد يضر الفريق وبالتالي نجد بان الجهاز الفني ربما يوجه اللاعبين شفاهة اكثر منه بصورة عملية وهذه نقطة يجب الالتفات اليها



اثرت نقطتين أخي نادر في غاية الأهمية الا وهما بالنسبة لعنكبة واحرازه الهدف وما يعنيه بالنسبة له من اهمية تجعله يعود لفورمة وحساسية التهديف وكسب الثقة التي افتقدها ابان جلوسه الطويل على الكنبة وما يجده من ذبح وسلخ من بعض المتعصبين الذي يضرون المريخ اكثر من نفعهم له
النقطة الثانية يا عزيزي الا وهي الأرهاق من خلال البرنامج المارثوني على حد تعبيرك والذي يحرم الجهاز الفني من ميزة التمارين وما لها من فرص للتجربة مما يجبرهم على التجريب اثناء المباريات المهمة
بارك الله فيك وعليك استاذ نادر الداني فدائما نستفيد من فكرك ورجاحة عقلك في الحكم والتحليل لكل مباراة على حدة
*

----------


## بدوي الشريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود الرياض
					

اسمح لي اخي بدوي ان اختلف معك يجب
اعطا الفرصة للجميع حتي يتم التقييم العادل في نهاية الموسم وان تستطيع ادارة الاحلال والابدال بكل سهولة
خصوصا في ظل النقص الذي يعانيه الفريق في بعض الخانات 
قمنا بتوليف ايمن سعيد في الطرف الايمن مع العلم بوجود لاعب شاب متخصص فيه هذه الخانة وينتظر الفرصة المناسبة لينطلق وكذا الحال بالنسبة للمهاجمين في  رايي ان عنكبة وعبدو جابر  لم ياخذو فرصتهم الكاملة حتي الان واللاعب يحتاج الي وقت للتاقلم والتعود علي الفريق والدخول في جو المباريات
شخصيا اعتقد ان عنكبة يجب ان يمنح فرصة اكبر مع التوجيه السليم
بكري المدينة اصبح نجم الهلال الاول وهو وعنكبة نفس طريقة اللعب تقريبا
لكم مودتي



الحبيب ودالرياض اختلاف الراي لايفسد للود قضية بل يثري النقاش -لا اعتقد ان هناك وقت لاعطاء فرصة وتجربة لاعب ونحن في خواتيم الموسم حيث ان التعثر يعني ضياع اللقب 
كان بألامكان التجريب في سيكافا والوديات راي مبني ع تاريخ اللاعبين في اندية سابقة+مشاركتهم القليلة بالمريخ لم يكونا اضافة سوا لتلك الفرق او المريخ
كاامل احتراماتي لوجهة نظرك
                        	*

----------


## ود الرياض

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بدوي الشريف
					

الحبيب ودالرياض اختلاف الراي لايفسد للود قضية بل يثري النقاش -لا اعتقد ان هناك وقت لاعطاء فرصة وتجربة لاعب ونحن في خواتيم الموسم حيث ان التعثر يعني ضياع اللقب 
كان بألامكان التجريب في سيكافا والوديات راي مبني ع تاريخ اللاعبين في اندية سابقة+مشاركتهم القليلة بالمريخ لم يكونا اضافة سوا لتلك الفرق او المريخ
كاامل احتراماتي لوجهة نظرك



اشكرك اخي بدوي وسعيد جدا بالنقاش والتحاور معك وكله يصب في مصلحة عشقنا
هنالك خطا وقع منذ بداية الموسم وهو عدم اعطا الفرصة لجميع اللاعبين وهذا ما حاول الجهاز الفني تلافيه في الفترة الاخيرة
وقصدي ان المدرب كان من الطبيعي ان يدفع بلاعب موجود في الكشف في خانته الاساسية بدلا من توليف اخر خصوصا اننا محتاجين لتقييم الاعبين حتي نقف علي مستوياتهم وهل يجب ان نعطيهم فرصة اخري ام نفكر في البديل وحتي نكون قد بنينا قراراتنا بعد التجربة وبعد ان اخذ اللاعب فرصته بالكامل وان لانندم علي شطبة
ومازال اللاعب في كشف الفريق يجب ان ندعمه حتي اخر يوم له في النادي 
اشكرك علي سعة صدرك ولك صادق تقديري واحترامي
                        	*

----------


## بدوي الشريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة kampbell
					

اتمني يا شباب نبعد من هكذا اقوال  و اي لاعب يلبس الاحمر و الاصفر يجب ان يجد الدعم الكامل  وليس التحبيط  
مبروك الفوز  و عقبال  القادم من المباريات



الحبيبkampbellبالتاكيد كل من يرتدي شعار الزعيم يجد منا كل الدعم ولكن هناك من ارتدى هذا الشعار وهو ليس اهلأ له (راي شخصي) مثال ماذكرت ودا راجع في اعتقادي للسماسرة واصحاب المصالح الخاصة الذين اكتوى المريخ كثيرأ منهم 
كما ارى ان الانتقاد يجب ان يحفز اللاعب ليثبت خطأ من انتقده وانه فعلأ جدير بإرتداء هذا الشعار 
كامل احترامي
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

* ثقة اللاعبين في انفسهم هي الاهم والثقة تعود الى الفريق بعد تحقيق الانتصارات وتحقيق الانتصارات يأتي عن طريق ايجاد الطريق الى مرمى الخصوم وهذه تأتي عن طريق قوة الدفع التي تتوفر لدى اللاعبين والمعادلة تكون على النحو التالي :
الثقة في النفس + التشجيع الداوي يساوي ضمان الفوز في اي جزء من اجزاء المباراة بغض النظر عن المنافس .
معادلة اخرى :
الاداءالجماعي + التشكيل الأمثل يساوي عرض واداء جميل مع التنظيم الامثل

معادلة اخرى :
تدريب جيد + اداء متطور للاعبي الشباب يساوي قوة زائدة في الفريق 
معادلة اخرى :
ضياع الفرص من المهاجمين + صراخ الجماهير ونقدهم المستمر يساوي نقصان في الثقة

معادلة اخرى :
ضياع الفرص + عدم المعالجة من التدريب يساوي تعادل او خسارة في المباريات (هذه المعادلة حدثت في المباريات السابقة ) 
نقص في اللاعبين المؤثرين + وجود البديل المناسب يساوي المضي في طريق الانتصارات 
ومعادلة اخرى :
نقص في اللاعب المؤثر + عدم وجود البديل الناجح تساوي عرض سئ مع تعادل وضياع فرص وندم 
*

----------


## بدوي الشريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود الرياض
					

اشكرك اخي بدوي وسعيد جدا بالنقاش والتحاور معك وكله يصب في مصلحة عشقنا
هنالك خطا وقع منذ بداية الموسم وهو عدم اعطا الفرصة لجميع اللاعبين وهذا ما حاول الجهاز الفني تلافيه في الفترة الاخيرة
وقصدي ان المدرب كان من الطبيعي ان يدفع بلاعب موجود في الكشف في خانته الاساسية بدلا من توليف اخر خصوصا اننا محتاجين لتقييم الاعبين حتي نقف علي مستوياتهم وهل يجب ان نعطيهم فرصة اخري ام نفكر في البديل وحتي نكون قد بنينا قراراتنا بعد التجربة وبعد ان اخذ اللاعب فرصته بالكامل وان لانندم علي شطبة
ومازال اللاعب في كشف الفريق يجب ان ندعمه حتي اخر يوم له في النادي 
اشكرك علي سعة صدرك ولك صادق تقديري واحترامي



وانا اكثر سعادة اخي الحبيب وهنا اتفق معك في كل ماذكرته
                        	*

----------


## ود الرياض

*اخي نادر الداني 
معادلات تدرس واري ان الجمهور هو القاسم المشترك فيها في حالة الفوز والخسارة
يجب ان نعي هذه المعادلات تماما في الاول نحن كجمهور 
هنالك امر حيرني كتير
كيف نرتقي بفهم المشجع المريخي في كيفية التعامل النفسي مع اللاعبين في حالات هبوط الادا والارتفاع وفي حالات التقدم او التاخر ومواصلة التشجيع حتي اخر دقيقة من المباراة
                        	*

----------


## بدوي الشريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نادرالداني
					

 ثقة اللاعبين في انفسهم هي الاهم والثقة تعود الى الفريق بعد تحقيق الانتصارات وتحقيق الانتصارات يأتي عن طريق ايجاد الطريق الى مرمى الخصوم وهذه تأتي عن طريق قوة الدفع التي تتوفر لدى اللاعبين والمعادلة تكون على النحو التالي :
الثقة في النفس + التشجيع الداوي يساوي ضمان الفوز في اي جزء من اجزاء المباراة بغض النظر عن المنافس .
معادلة اخرى :
الاداءالجماعي + التشكيل الأمثل يساوي عرض واداء جميل مع التنظيم الامثل

معادلة اخرى :
تدريب جيد + اداء متطور للاعبي الشباب يساوي قوة زائدة في الفريق 
معادلة اخرى :
ضياع الفرص من المهاجمين + صراخ الجماهير ونقدهم المستمر يساوي نقصان في الثقة

معادلة اخرى :
ضياع الفرص + عدم المعالجة من التدريب يساوي تعادل او خسارة في المباريات (هذه المعادلة حدثت في المباريات السابقة ) 
نقص في اللاعبين المؤثرين + وجود البديل المناسب يساوي المضي في طريق الانتصارات 
ومعادلة اخرى :
نقص في اللاعب المؤثر + عدم وجود البديل الناجح تساوي عرض سئ مع تعادل وضياع فرص وندم 



كلام درر الحبيب نادر بس جزئية تأثر اللاعب بألانتقاد يجب ان تبث  فيه روح الاصرار ع تجويد الاداء حتى يقنع عشاق الفريق ولا اعتقد ان هناك لاعب كرة لا يتم انتقاده عند فشله حتى مسي ورونالدو لايسلما من ذلك -اما من يتأثر بصياح الجماهير فأعتقد لا يرجى منه
ودي
                        	*

----------


## ابواسراء

*لم يكن وجود عبده جابر وعنكبة في الكنبة ظلم من التدريب بل هو ظلم انفسهم لأنهم لم يطوروا انفسهم واعتبروا ان مجرد التسجيل في الزعيم جعل منهم لاعبين كبار ونسو ان المريخ فريق كبير يضع كل فريق يلعب ضده ألف حساب مع اللعب بالطريقة الدفاعلية المطلقة مما يجعل اللاعب في وضع يحتم عليه الجتهاد اكثر واكثر ووضعه ليس كما كان في فريقه السابق ففى فريقه السابق لو اضاع مليون فرصة لانشعر به ولكن هنا الخطوات محسوبة بالملى ولا مجال للتهاون او الاستهتار ولذلك يجد اللاعب نفسه تحت ضغط لم يتعود عليه ودائما تحت المجهر ولذلك نقول ان اللاعب هو السبب في بقائه بالكنبة وكل من عبده جابر وعنكبة اعطوا فرص كثيرة لم يقدموا ما يشفع لهم وكذلك مالك اسحاق وضفر وفيصل موسى ليس هناك مدرب لايريد اشراك اللاعب الذى يحرز له الفوز بل بالعكس المدرب يحب اللاعب المجتهد الذى يضيف للفريق ولا ينقص منه
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*في الماضي كانت جماهير المريخ تبتكر وتقترح عدة امور تساعد في تشجيع اللاعبين واعطائهم الثقة اكثر في المباريات والتمارين وتساعد كثيرا في رفع الروح المعنوية للاعبي الفريق مثل اقتراح تقديم جائزة لاحد اللاعبين الاكثر بروزا في الفريق خلال المباريات وليس بالضرورة ان تكون الجائزة مالية لكن تعبير الجماهير عن حبها لاحد اللاعبين المبرزين تعنى اشياء كثيرة بالنسبة للاعب وتعنى ايضا ان هذه الهدية ولوكانت عينية بانها جواز مرور واقتناع بمقدرات اللاعب الفنية ورضا الجماهير عنه فلماذا لا يتم تفعيل مثل هذه المقترحات .
بان يتم تكريم اللاعب المبرز واعطائه جائزة عينية من قبل الجماهير بعد نهاية كل مباراة للمريخ او تقديم الجائزة اثناء التمارين ويكون ذلك بالاتفاق مع دائرة الكرة .
فمثل هذه الجوائز تساعد كثيرا في تشجيع اللاعبين وجعلهم يبذلون الغالي والنفيس من اجل الدفاع عن المريخ والعمل دوما لبذل قصارى جهدهم خاصة اللاعبين الشباب الذين يجب ان يجدوا الاهتمام من المنابر والمنتديات المريخية حتى يقوى عودهم ويصبحوا مثل الكبار في الاداء والقوة 
*

----------


## بدوي الشريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابواسراء
					

لم يكن وجود عبده جابر وعنكبة في الكنبة ظلم من التدريب بل هو ظلم انفسهم لأنهم لم يطوروا انفسهم واعتبروا ان مجرد التسجيل في الزعيم جعل منهم لاعبين كبار ونسو ان المريخ فريق كبير يضع كل فريق يلعب ضده ألف حساب مع اللعب بالطريقة الدفاعلية المطلقة مما يجعل اللاعب في وضع يحتم عليه الجتهاد اكثر واكثر ووضعه ليس كما كان في فريقه السابق ففى فريقه السابق لو اضاع مليون فرصة لانشعر به ولكن هنا الخطوات محسوبة بالملى ولا مجال للتهاون او الاستهتار ولذلك يجد اللاعب نفسه تحت ضغط لم يتعود عليه ودائما تحت المجهر ولذلك نقول ان اللاعب هو السبب في بقائه بالكنبة وكل من عبده جابر وعنكبة اعطوا فرص كثيرة لم يقدموا ما يشفع لهم وكذلك مالك اسحاق وضفر وفيصل موسى ليس هناك مدرب لايريد اشراك اللاعب الذى يحرز له الفوز بل بالعكس المدرب يحب اللاعب المجتهد الذى يضيف للفريق ولا ينقص منه



222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222
                        	*

----------


## ود الرياض

*اخي نادر الداني 
معادلات تدرس واري ان الجمهور هو القاسم المشترك فيها في حالة الفوز والخسارة
يجب ان نعي هذه المعادلات تماما في الاول نحن كجمهور 
هنالك امر حيرني كتير
كيف نرتقي بفهم المشجع المريخي في كيفية التعامل النفسي مع اللاعبين في حالات هبوط الادا والارتفاع وفي حالات التقدم او التاخر ومواصلة التشجيع حتي اخر دقيقة من المباراة
                        	*

----------


## asimayis

*مبرووووك الانتصار .. الدوري نقاط
*

----------


## KING1

*الف الف مبرووووووووك الانتصار
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود الرياض
					

اخي نادر الداني 
معادلات تدرس واري ان الجمهور هو القاسم المشترك فيها في حالة الفوز والخسارة
يجب ان نعي هذه المعادلات تماما في الاول نحن كجمهور 
هنالك امر حيرني كتير
كيف نرتقي بفهم المشجع المريخي في كيفية التعامل النفسي مع اللاعبين في حالات هبوط الادا والارتفاع وفي حالات التقدم او التاخر ومواصلة التشجيع حتي اخر دقيقة من المباراة




الاخ ود الرياض اشكرك على المداخلة الطيبة والمهمة جدا وللرد على استفسارك ارجو الضغط على الرابط التالي :

http://merrikhabonline.net/showthread.php?t=35181

واتمنى ان تجد الاجابة على سؤالك هذا 

مع خالص شكري وتقديري لكم دوما
                        	*

----------


## ود الرياض

*الحبيب نادر اسعد الله صباحك
لم اطلع علي هذا البوست الكامل الدسم من قبل نسبة لقصر فترة في المنتدي كعضو ولكنني حتما كنت احد زوار المنتدي والمداوم علي الاطلاع شبه اليومي علي اغلب البوستات
هذا الموضوع الحافل بالمعلومات والحقايق يصلح ان يكون ورشة عمل يمكن للمشجع السوداني بشكل عام الاستفادة منها والمشجع المريخي علي علي وجه الخصوص وذلك من خلال التنسيق مع روابط المشجعين والالتراس وان يتبي المنتدي هذا الملتقي 
للاسف اغلب المشجعين السودانيين لايعرفون اين هي مصلحة ناديهم ويتعاملون بردود الافعال وفي بعض الاحيان وانت في استاد المريخ ويخطي لاعب في كرة تسمع صافرات الاستهجان والسخط وبالتاكيد هي من جمهور المريخ وهذه التصرفات لن تزيد اللاعب الا توترا وفي النهاية ستكون خصما علي الفريق 
المشجع الواعي الذي تتكلم عنه غير موجود بشكل كبير لدرجة ان يقود المدرجات بشكل حضاري ويستفيد منه ناديه
مفارقة
انا مقيم في السعودية ومتابع للدوري السعودي وكنت اعتقد لفترة طويلة ان التشجيع للغبش فقط وتحديدا لمن حرقتهم شمس السودان الحارة
وانو اخوانا العرب ديل حناكيش ساي ومابتاعين شدايد اكتر شي انهم يحضرو الكورة في شاشة 42 بوصة في البيت ولما يجي هدف يقوم يصفق وتنتهي السالفة
الي ان رايت النقلة التي حصلت لهم وخصوصا في مجال التشجيع من ناحية التشجيع المتواصل وطوال فترة المباراة امتدادا لتطوير اساليب التشجيع والتنظيم داخل المدرجات واللوحات التي ترسم علي المدرجات بحرفية عالية وتنظيم عالي الدقة (جمهور النصر العالمي) نموذج وفي اعتقادي ان التشجيع اصبح جزا اساسي من منظومة النجاح لاي فريق ويحتاج الي عمل تنظيمي وموسس يجب ان لا نغفل هذا الجانب
وان نعدل من سلوكنا كمشجعين 
شكر اخي نادر وللكلام بقية فالموضوع لا يقل اهمية عن الاهتمام بفريق الكرة والجهاز الفني ومجلس الازارة
                        	*

----------

